# s works SL4 mclaren



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

SL4 mclaren at tour de france


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweeeet. Maybe its a weird angle, but did Spesh straighten out the fork?


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Sweeeet. Maybe its a weird angle, but did Spesh straighten out the fork?


These pics were from last years tour. They were testing the frame for the pros only. Not many used it though. And of course didnt make it to the public production. So its the same sl4 design just with the mclauren layup


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

B.Garcia said:


> These pics were from last years tour. They were testing the frame for the pros only. Not many used it though. *And of course didnt make it to the public production.* So its the same sl4 design just with the mclauren layup


Call me nuts, but all these limited edition frames dont do much for me. Id rather see bikes I can buy and ride. 

I know...Spesh claims these frames are available at your local dealer. Yeah....good luck with that.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

For a frame to be "legal" it has to be available...at some point...


----------

